# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Thinking of playing baseball again

## Razor

I played in school, I miss the crack of the bat on the ball. I'm gonna start going to the cages again.

----------


## wmaousley

I miss baseball so much, I played SS all my life until 18. WHen I go back home on vaca I plan on getting a few games in. Cages are a must when I see them.

----------


## Razor

The thing that sucks about the cages I go too is they make you pick your own balls up...its nonsense
What about the one you go to?

----------


## Rwy

wow that is non sense

i was always a great athlete but I never could get baseball down

----------


## Razor

> wow that is non sense
> 
> i was always a great athlete but I never could get baseball down


I know if I hit 400 balls, I have to clean them all up, its worthless. Im like why am I even paying for this, and its expensive as well like $38 for 30minutes.

----------


## gootz

We play in a mens league every Sunday. Its great. So much better than mens softball. Real hardball can never be replaced.

----------

